# Vzw/moto Making You Want To Use Wi-Fi Instead Of Cellular Data?



## KTamez (Sep 22, 2011)

I am noticing that the days of turning off wi-fi to save battery are now over.

Since I got the RAZR the battery life was pretty sub-par, but the last few days while at work I leave the wi-fi on while at work and got a very pleasant ~20% battery drop through my 10hr work day (currently I'm @ 71% as I ready to go home. Compared to having a battery on its last legs when using just 3G data all day.

I remember everyone always said to keep Wifi off to save battery, but now even with the LTE radio off, the 3G Radio kills the battery? Does anyone else think this is a ploy to save badnwidth on the carrier's network? Sure for those that have tiered plans its just another thing that will be a nice reminder to save some money. My Unlimited plan in a 4G area though, it'd be nice to burn the data as I see fit, not have to switch because my battery gets eaten alive when off of Wi-Fi.

Any thoughts?

-K


----------



## GCE1701D (Aug 21, 2011)

some phones will turn off wifi when the phone is idle/deep sleep, I know one of my older motorola android phones used to do that, I'd turn on the screen back on and watch it automatically toggle wifi back to connected, even tested it once by turning off the screen over and over again to check


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

GCE that depends on your WiFi sleep policy, not your phone.

That being said, the WiFi Radio on this phone is verrrry battery hungry, I've noticed. Today I got 21 hours of usage to get to 15% with WiFi, 4g, and 3g -- but yesterday when I had the WiFi-radio to never sleep I got about 12.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

-TSON- said:


> GCE that depends on your WiFi sleep policy, not your phone.
> 
> That being said, the WiFi Radio on this phone is verrrry battery hungry, I've noticed. Today I got 21 hours of usage to get to 15% with WiFi, 4g, and 3g -- but yesterday when I had the WiFi-radio to never sleep I got about 12.


That's normal. Cell radio uses less power at idle. Wifi uses less while transferring data. That is the reason the default setting is to turn wifi off with the screen.


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

that wasn't the case with the DROID X, but okay. that makes sense.


----------



## dch921 (Jun 7, 2011)

For me the last few phones I had all had better battery life on wifi vs 3g. I just figured the wifi was being more efficient on the battery I have my wifi set to never shut off. Seen this on Incredible 2, Bionic and the Razr


----------



## JASKRU (Jun 8, 2011)

Have any of you guys had issues with wifi range? How about Connectivity with 3g/4g after toggling off wifi? I am experiencing a very short wifi range compared to other devices. I am also seeing data sync errors after toggling wifi off and showing 3g data connected in the notification bar.

Battery life seems normal either way. I do not have 4g in my main area.


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm having really good WiFi reception, actually... 4g after WiFi is fine on stock since it keeps data idling when it connects, but I have it disabled through JuiceDefender to save battery, just gotta wait for it to boot back up and it works fine.


----------

